# Spider in my aquarium??



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

Am I nuts? I swear I just saw a small white/beige spider hanging out on my driftwood. It wasn't dead because I saw it moving its legs. At first I thought it was a small crab, but it doesn't have claws. Weird.

Has anyone else had a (presumably aquatic) spider in their aquarium???


----------



## Spuds (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe its a dragonfly nymph (Larvae)... ?


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope, definitely a spider.


----------



## Spuds (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol well i supose it decided to go diving then!


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't seen it since. I guess it's either hiding or it was holding its breath and perished. Weird anyway.


----------

